# 10 gauge vs 12 gauge wire for 30 amp line



## hsdude1992 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am installing a new line for a 30 amp oven in my basement and I have been told by one store that I could use 12 gauge wire and the other store said that I need to use 10 gauge wire. Now that I am uncertain as to which gauge to use I need help with this matter. The run from the panel to the outlet will only be 25 feet if that matters.

Thanks 

Kevin


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

#10. 

Who told you #12 was OK for this circuit?


----------



## hsdude1992 (Jun 30, 2007)

Home Depot is the one who said I could use #12 for this circuit. Lowes said to use #10. Thanks for clearing this up for me.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Mar 18, 2007)

hsdude1992 said:


> Home Depot is the one who said I could use #12 for this circuit. Lowes said to use #10. Thanks for clearing this up for me.


#10!!!

I hate Home Depot! 

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=23708


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

hsdude1992 said:


> Home Depot is the one who said I could use #12 for this circuit. Lowes said to use #10. Thanks for clearing this up for me.


To anyone going to this type of store for material:

DO NOT EVER listen to advice from clerks at these stores!!! 

In fact, don't even ask them any questions.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

Speedy Petey said:


> To anyone going to this type of store for material:
> 
> DO NOT EVER listen to advice from clerks at these stores!!!
> 
> In fact, don't even ask them any questions.


:laughing: :laughing: you got that right!


----------



## Dutchie2015 (Aug 18, 2015)

Working for Home Depot, I know 30 amp is 10 gauge, but I know my limitations too and that for everybody, don't guess ..., but sure or say no, I don't know !


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You pulled up an 8 year old thread to add your one comment.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Dutchie2015 said:


> Working for Home Depot, *I know 30 amp is 10 gauge*, ....


The funny (and sad) thing is that this is NOT always true.

And Oso is right. This is an EPIC thread resurrection. :laughing:


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Rick Grimes would shoot this thread in the head.


----------



## Syberia (Jan 24, 2014)

Someone at Home Depot told me to buy two pieces of "remnant" wire at a discount and just splice them together inside the underground conduit I was going to run them through.


----------

